# Russian aviation historical videos



## indiaoscar (Jun 9, 2003)

Hello,

Those interested in historical Russian aviation videos may check:

http://www.russianaviationarchive.com


Cheers,
IO


----------



## Crazy (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the link, m8! Will bookmark this one!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm sure C.C. will likw that...............


----------



## nutter (Apr 12, 2004)

thanx mate ill check it out


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2004)

has anyone else noticed that that was indiaoscar's only post................


----------



## Crazy (Apr 12, 2004)

that was way back in june of '03.... it's been awhile. I'd be suprised if he remembers us


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2004)

it's always the same, does anyone else miss sudden_strike, cos i'm begining to...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2004)

sudden who?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2004)

ah, I see you finally broke the 1000 post mark, well done C.C., come in and join the club....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2004)

i dont want to be in a club


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2004)

sure membership to this site constitutes being in a club of sorts..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2004)

i meant i dont want to be in that club


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2004)

and why not...................


----------

